# Cost of Living: Perth Vs Melbourne



## katiebell26 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,

I have been thinking to move my entire family to Australia, and I have been looking for lots of possibilities. Somehow I have managed for job prospects for myself and my husband and we are in a dilemma whether to shift my family to Perth or Melbourne!

I would like to travel some areas nearby for the fastest means of communication and I am not interested to reside in any suburb out of the city. I was advised to relocate to Melbourne, but confused about the cost of living at both these cities. Hence, I am looking for better suggestions and reasons why should I locate my family there!

Any advice/suggestion would be grateful!


----------

